# Wrist straps ?



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 20, 2017)

Had a bad fall two weeks ago and have a my wrist killing me since , but I can't keep that from me getting in the gym I've been doing.more legs lately to keep from it healing but I have to get my upper in !! Will wrist straps help as much as they can to keep it tight and help with healing ? I've heard bad and good things about wrist straps ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2017)

You mean wraps? 

Wrist wraps won't make whatever is wrong heal. It may help prevent further strain. That's all.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 20, 2017)

You mean wraps? There's nothing wrong with them. Just don't use them until you need to.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 20, 2017)

I knew the won't fix a problem but more or less maybe help with a problem. Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> I knew the won't fix a problem but more or less maybe help with a problem. Thanks



Just make sure you wrap the wrist and not the forearm


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 20, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just make sure you wrap the wrist and not the forearm



You need to run the wrap over your palm to cast your wrist is what he's saying. Otherwise, you're wrapping your forearm, and they're useless.


----------



## Rip (Mar 20, 2017)

Wrist straps work great, but I would get medical attention and allow yourself to heal. 



Youngblood1984 said:


> Had a bad fall two weeks ago and have a my wrist killing me since , but I can't keep that from me getting in the gym I've been doing.more legs lately to keep from it healing but I have to get my upper in !! Will wrist straps help as much as they can to keep it tight and help with healing ? I've heard bad and good things about wrist straps ?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 20, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You need to run the wrap over your palm to cast your wrist is what he's saying. Otherwise, you're wrapping your forearm, and they're useless.


That's what I have been doing it feels better


----------



## Georgia (Mar 20, 2017)

Same thing happened to me. Wrist used to hurt like hell during barbell curls and bench press. I wrap that junk super tight and I have been okay. It eventually healed and the wraps allowed me to continue working out, albeit in slight pain and not severe pain.


----------



## Adluginb (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a bad wrist, so much so that I can't bench or military press without it being wrapped.

The cheapest and best solution I have found is just get one of those cheap brown Velcro wraps that only go around the wrist once.  Then just get athletic tape and wrap around that a couple times.  You can adjust the tension on the tape to what fits you best.

You can get the wrap for like $2 and 3 rolls of the athletic tape for like $3 all from Walmart.  For $5 bucks you get enough to last for a year at least.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 25, 2017)

Funny you say that cause I did just that and used the black athletic tape over it and it's been doing really well that's KS for all the help


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Any wraps arround a joint help if the joint is causing pain. I kickboxed for over 6 years and ****ed up a knee, when i do legs i wrap my knee and it doesnt heart nearly as much as without wraps.


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 7, 2017)

I allways use wrist wraps for bench or DB bench.My joints were hurting i know its not good to rely on them but ive found scince i started using them i feel a little more sturdy but im worried there actully weakening my wrist or that ill come to depend on them.However they have helpd.Just my 2 cents


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 7, 2017)

I've been thinking about getting some myself, after heavy benching my left forearm hurts like a mofo, think that would help alleviate some stress


----------



## stanley (Nov 21, 2017)

after falling of my scrambler when young. I could not ,and can not,and will not train without wrist wraps.helps me 100%


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 21, 2017)

stanley said:


> after falling of my scrambler when young. I could not ,and can not,and will not train without wrist wraps.helps me 100%



I use them also and will never stop....


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm looking into getting some wrist straps preferrably in the $50 & under range, any suggestions fellas?


----------



## stanley (Nov 21, 2017)

oooooops sie daisy


----------



## stanley (Nov 21, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm looking into getting some wrist straps preferrably in the $50 & under range, any suggestions fellas?


they not that much. I use the bear range. Loads out  there .good pair for under 15 bucks.. mine were only $6 have lasted the journey


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 21, 2017)

I've been using these forever and love them...Schiek


----------



## stanley (Nov 21, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> I've been using these forever and love them...Schiek
> 
> View attachment 4865


good make they are too go for about 18 bucks here.in scotland


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 21, 2017)

stanley said:


> good make they are too go for about 18 bucks here.in scotland



lol, $19 here!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to move there and save a damn buck!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 21, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> wraps modeled after an air to air missile with 270 kills... I'm in! thanks bud
> edit: purchased



Haha they name a bunch of their shit after combat/war stuff. I like their wrist wraps alot.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 21, 2017)

Not a fan of wrist wraps unless I'm benching, squatting and ohp heavy.  That's usually deep into my sets. I have strong wrists and forearms. If you become too reliant on wraps you run the risk of weakening your wrists.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 21, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Not a fan of wrist wraps unless I'm benching, squatting and ohp heavy.  That's usually deep into my sets. I have strong wrists and forearms. If you become too reliant on wraps you run the risk of weakening your wrists.



i get that man as with a belt or sleeves. will only be using them on heavier sets when necessary


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 21, 2017)

Gone through several pairs of the Sheiks. Currently using the sling shot wrist wraps.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 21, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Gone through several pairs of the Sheiks. Currently using the sling shot wrist wraps.



i was considering those, first pair i came upon say "gangsta" on them and for that reason i was out lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 21, 2017)

Those ones jen posted are good and all but not for heavy lifting. U can't get enough support out of those. U need atleast 3 revolutions to get a good casting from a wrap on a wrist.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 21, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> i was considering those, first pair i came upon say "gangsta" on them and for that reason i was out lol



There are four or five different sets they have.  Only the one set sais gangsta.  I wouldn't get those either


----------



## bigdog (Nov 22, 2017)

i use the slingshots.. they are good so far..


----------



## Jin (Nov 22, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> There are four or five different sets they have.  Only the one set sais gangsta.  I wouldn't get those either



Everybody likes Gangsta Wraps.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 24, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Not a fan of wrist wraps unless I'm benching, squatting and ohp heavy.  That's usually deep into my sets. I have strong wrists and forearms. If you become too reliant on wraps you run the risk of weakening your wrists.


Imo it's a genetic thing that many people overlook. I have horribly weak wrists when pressing but above average forearms and a damn good grip. I'd put money down on out pulling anyone on this board double overhand. 
But get on the bench and I can't go over 225 without cast wraps. They just roll right over. 


As far far as my choice in wraps... I like em stiff and thick. Allhomo. 
Pioneer silver beast are great for cast. Currently using Cerberus Extreme. They're pretty crazy; takes everything I got to crank them on.


----------

